# Ideas for dock bumpers?



## parkerdog (Apr 30, 2011)

Theres been jon boats banging up against the dock from wind for years here where I live and it's never bothered me. New boat is going to be delivered on tuesday and all of a sudden it seems like the dock isn't good enough! lol


I need some ideas for bumpers or rub strips of some kind for the dock. I know they sell them, but my budget is stretched enough and I'm trying to find something that is laying around here.


I thought maybe pool noodles attached to the edge but I don't know if they would be tough enough.

Anyone seen something that you thought was a pretty good idea somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## richg99 (Apr 30, 2011)

Pool noodles are great. You might have to figure a good way to affix them, though. Running a rope through the center hole works. Just put eye hooks every so often to hold them in place. Big ones are better, but cost a lot more. Dollar Stores often have the smaller ones cheap enough. 

If you want to hang over the boat's side gunnels, you will have to figure out a way to weight them, otherwise they will just float up on every tide. Rich


----------



## jjake (Apr 30, 2011)

We used old firehose. With a piece of 1.5" PVC as the guide; we corrugated the hose along the dock. Very tough stuff and looks good. 

If this is just for the boat, then I used the store bought ones that you hang over the side.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 30, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Pool noodles are great. You might have to figure a good way to affix them, though. Running a rope through the center hole works. Just put eye hooks every so often to hold them in place. Big ones are better, but cost a lot more. Dollar Stores often have the smaller ones cheap enough.
> 
> If you want to hang over the boat's side gunnels, you will have to figure out a way to weight them, otherwise they will just float up on every tide. Rich




See, thats why asking is a good thing. lol I was thinking I would nail them on the top and then bend over in a u and nail underneath. But running a rope down the middle is a much better idea! Get to use the whole length that way. I'll just fence staple the rope between them.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 30, 2011)

jjake said:


> We used old firehose. With a piece of 1.5" PVC as the guide; we corrugated the hose along the dock. Very tough stuff and looks good.
> 
> If this is just for the boat, then I used the store bought ones that you hang over the side.



Firehose is probably hard to find around here. I know some of the volunteers around here and they like to hoard stuff themselves.

It would be more durable on the corners though.


----------



## jjake (Apr 30, 2011)

I imagine you are correct. We have also used old hose from a concrete pumper truck ; may still be difficult to find but it's another option. I'll be interested to hear how the noodles hold up. Would be a cheap and quick fix for me as well.


----------



## rgpemt (May 5, 2011)

Keep looking around your fire stations, hose needs to be tested every year at much higher than normal pressures (600psi) and if there is a failure, the hose is taken out of service. 

Also check with your local forest ranger, that hose is not as heavy, comes in 100 foot lengths and gets beat up hard on wildland fires. The forest service in Maine replaces thier own hose couplings...that means scrap hose on the floor...may ask about that as well. I would go with 2.5 inch stuff if you can find it, it is about 4 inches layed flat and holds up better than the 1.5 stuff.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 6, 2011)

I have a ton of fire hose that they use at an Ozzy concert and we ended up with - we move to a different dock and never used it. If you are ever in the area come pick up "Ozzy" hose


----------

